# Conseil pour carte graphique sur vieux G4 400 AGP



## Bat-Mac (6 Mars 2006)

Hello !

Je ne me suis jamais résolu à jeter mon brave G4 400, malgré l'acquisition l'année dernière d'un AluBook.
En fait, le G4 est devenu ma machine de bureau pour de l'internet de base (c'est avec ça que je surfe ici) et du Photoshop, etc. De temps en temps je me zieute un DivX mais ce n'est pas toujours hyper fluide.
J'ai upgradé le processeur en calant une carte FastMac très performante, mais la carte vidéo est une 16 Mo... ce qui est minablissime et semble provoquer des ralentissements et merdes d'affichages par moments.

Que me conseillez-vous comme carte graphique d'occase (une 64 Mo me suffirait) et où la trouver ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2006)

ça par exemple : 
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=649&sort=1&cat=3&page=1
C'est pas un foudre de guerre mais ça devrait suffir pour lire quelques DivX


----------



## MarcMame (6 Mars 2006)

Ou une ATI 9000Pro. Ces 2 cartes sont le maximum possible pour ce type d'ordinateur.


----------



## Bat-Mac (6 Mars 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses.
E-mail envoyé pour l'annonce !


----------



## Bat-Mac (7 Mars 2006)

Tiens, question pour MarcMame ou d'autres superchampions de la bricole sur Mac de bureau :
le_magic61 me la pose et je ne sais absolument pas quoi répondre :
Pour installer une carte NVidia GeForce 5200 64 Mo provenant du G5 sur mon G4 400 AGP, il y aurait une manip' pour adapter cette carte au format AGP x8 (moi je ne savais même pas que la carte du G4 était une AGP x4) ??

A propos : le fait que j'aie aujourd'hui une carte accélératrice FastMac pose-t-elle un problème quelconque ? 

Merci merci d'avance pour les éclaircissements


----------



## MarcMame (7 Mars 2006)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Pour installer une carte NVidia GeForce 5200 64 Mo provenant du G5 sur mon G4 400 AGP, il y aurait une manip' pour adapter cette carte au format AGP x8 (moi je ne savais même pas que la carte du G4 était une AGP x4) ??


Pire que ça ! Dans ton G4 400MHz, le bus AGP est en 2X. Je ne suis pas certain qu'une carte provenant d'un G5 (AGP 8X) puisse directement fonctionner dans ton G4, il vaudrait mieux te tourner vers une AGP 4x où la compatibilité est plus facilement assurée (Radeon 9000pro).



> A propos : le fait que j'aie aujourd'hui une carte accélératrice FastMac pose-t-elle un problème quelconque ?


Pas de problème vis à vis de la carte vidéo mais un risque potentiel lors des futurs mises à jour du système qui pourraient ne pas le supporter.


----------



## Bat-Mac (9 Mars 2006)

Finalement je n'ai pas avancé...  

Dans un vieux SVM Mac ils préconisent plutôt de loger dans le G4 400 une carte... PCI.

Et je n'ai toujours pas compris comment adapter une carte RADEON 9000 AGP x4 si mon bus est en x2....
(Faut me pardonner, je suis aussi lent... que mon vieux G4  )


----------



## MarcMame (9 Mars 2006)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'ai toujours pas compris comment adapter une carte RADEON 9000 AGP x4 si mon bus est en x2....


A ma connaissance il n'y a rien à faire, elle fonctionnera directement (en 2X), mais un essai préalable est tout de même conseillé.


----------



## Bat-Mac (13 Mars 2006)

Y-a-t-il une contre-indication à remplacer ma carte graphique AGP par une carte PCI ?

(ou alors je viens juste d'écrire une énorme ânerie ?)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Je crois pas que quartz xtrem marche sur du PCI mais à confirmer par un pro.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Mars 2006)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Y-a-t-il une contre-indication à remplacer ma carte graphique AGP par une carte PCI ?


Dans ce cas, ce ne sera pas un remplacement mais un rajout. Tu conserves ta carte AGP et ajoute une carte PCI. Tu pourrais, dans ce cas, brancher 2 moniteurs simultanéments. 
Il n'y a pas de contre-indication particulière mais il faut savoir que le port AGP est plus rapide que le PCI. En utilisant ce dernier, tu ne pourras donc pas utiliser toute la quintéscence de la carte vidéo.


----------



## Bat-Mac (15 Mars 2006)

Merci pour les conseils ! 
Pour résumer : je prends de préférence un carte AGP de type RADEON ATI 7000 ou 9000, qui s'adaptera à l'AGP X2 de mon G4 400, ce qui donnera un gain considérable de fluidité et de vitesse d'affichage par rapport à ma merdique carte 16 Mo d'origine, c'est ça ?


----------



## MarcMame (15 Mars 2006)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> je prends de préférence un carte AGP de type RADEON ATI 7000 ou 9000, qui s'adaptera à l'AGP X2 de mon G4 400, ce qui donnera un gain considérable de fluidité et de vitesse d'affichage par rapport à ma merdique carte 16 Mo d'origine, c'est ça ?


C'est bien ça. 
Je ne suis pas certain que tu puisses trouver une Radeon 7000 pour Mac au format AGP, à ma connaissance elle n'existe qu'en PCI.


----------



## contisplaya (15 Mars 2006)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour les conseils !
> Pour résumer : je prends de préférence un carte AGP de type RADEON ATI 7000 ou 9000, qui s'adaptera à l'AGP X2 de mon G4 400, ce qui donnera un gain considérable de fluidité et de vitesse d'affichage par rapport à ma merdique carte 16 Mo d'origine, c'est ça ?




Ou alors tu peux aussi trouver une carte vidéo pour PC et la flasher comme c'est expliqué sur ce site. (Il doit y avoir beaucoup plus d'annonces de gens qui vendent des anciennes cartes vidéos sur PC je suppose...)
Moi je l'ai fait pour mon G4 800 et j'ai une GeForce FX 5200 128mo qui déchire pour profiter de Warcraft et autres appli dont VLC.(Même si ça tournait avec ma vieille ATI Radeon 32MO). C'est pas trop dur à faire, j'ai réussi du premier coup et je suis novice en la matière. Mais si tu peux trouver une carte à bas prix directment compatible avec ton G4, prends la, tu te feras moins chier...


----------



## contisplaya (15 Mars 2006)

ha oui pardon, ça marche pas avec toutes les cartes PC et tous les macs! Il y a des "aliances"  à respecter mais demandes sur le site du mamouth... Super sympa il te diras tout si ça te branches


----------



## Twiggy_101 (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

   Je suis une de ces borné qui ne veux pas changer son vieu mac g4 400 agp... Quand quelque chose fonctionne bien... Mon seul problème est la carte graphique. C'est une Rage 128 pro de 16 meg. Ça faisait la job y'a 7 ans, mais là... 

   Quelle carte me conseillez-vous?? Ou est-ce possible de flasher une carte Geforce 3 V8200 de asus ou une Geforce 4 ti4200 V8420 de asus?? J'ai ces cartes en main... Les 2 ont un bus Standard : AGP 4X/2X/1X

Merci d'avance


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur Mac G 

La règle de base ici comme sur tous les autres forums : faire une recherche avant d'ouvrir un nouveau fil.

En l'occurence

"Carte graphique G4 400 agp" retourne le fil avec lequel je viens de fusionner ta question.


----------



## Twiggy_101 (12 Octobre 2007)

Ton fil est bien beau DarkOrange, mais je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà flasher une des Geforce que j'ai et si ça fonctionnait...


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Octobre 2007)

Et alors il est ou le probl&#232;me ? Ta question est toujours la non ? Et ce n'est qu'une partie de tes questions.


----------



## gile (14 Octobre 2007)

Et bien moi j'ai renoncé à vouloir changer la carte graphique de mon G4 400 AGP. Il a une carte Sonnet 1,4 Ghz qui marche impeccable et j'ai voulu mettre une carte Radeon 9200 PCI. Impossible après le changement de carte de regarder des films, ça faisait tout planter. Au bout de 2 jours, j'ai remis l'ancienne carte...


----------

